
We Can Have Nice Things - pje
http://wecanhavenicethings.com
======
nieksand
Seriously?

"Because the US government issues its own currency, it can’t “run out of
money” or go bankrupt. That means “We the People” can — and should — spend
what we need to spend on what we want and need without worrying about “how to
pay for it.”"

Garbage. See hyperinflation in Zimbabwe or Venezuela for trivial counter
examples.

